# المعماري صلاح زيتون



## رشا (12 مايو 2006)

مقدمة:

في هذا البحث نقدم أحد كبار المعماريين المصريين الذين ساهموا بدور كبير في النهضة المعمارية في مصر منذ الأربعينيات، وترك بصماته على العديد من المباني الهامة في مصر والخارج، وهو المعماري المصري صلاح زيتون، الذي كرس حياته لمهنته وعمل بصمت ليقدم للجيل الجديد من المعماريين نماذج ممتازة عن العمارة في المباني العامة أو السكنية وقد عرف عن صلاح زيتون بين أقرانه بهدوئه الذي ظهر على عمارته وبدقته التي انعكست على التفاصيل المرهفة في اختيار المادة واللون وباستيعابه للبعد الثالث في العمارة.
فهو من القلائل الذين إهتموا بالكليات بقدر اهتمامهم بالجزئيات حتى خرجت أعماله متكاملة التصميم محكمة التنفيذ .






لمحة عن المعماري:

حياته: (1) 

بدأ صلاح زيتون حياته المعمارية منذ تخرجه عام 1939م وهو في سن الثانية والعشرون ، حينما بدأ حياته المهنية كمهندس بقسم التصميمات بمصلحة الشؤون القروية . وتدرج في السلم الوظيفي حتى إنتقل كرئيس لقسم التصميمات الهندسية بوزارة الصحة عام 1944م. هنا برزت ممارساته المهنية المتخصصة في المباني الصحية حتى أرسل في بعثة علمية إلى الولايات المتحدة فيما بين عامي 1946م و 1948م لاستكمال دراسته في تصميم المشافي والحصول على درجة الماجستير في العمارة من جامعة النينوى.
حيث أتيحت له فرصة العمل في مكتب المعماري العالمي المعروف فرانك لويد رايت بعد حصوله على درجة الماجستير في العمارة عام 1948م.
وانتهى به الأمر حتى وصل إلى رئاسة قسم المشروعات بوزارة الصحة عام 1949 م. 
ثم انتقل إلى العمل في مجلس لتصميم النماذج النمطية لمستشفيات الصدر في الفترة من عام 1953م وحتى 1954م عندما انتقل الى رئاسة قسم التصميم في المستشفيات في الإدارة العامة للمباني عام 1955م وتدرج في وظائفها حتى أصبح مديرا لأقسام التصميمات المعمارية.
وفي هذه الأثناء بدأت ممارسته المهنية خارج الإطار الوظيفي ففاز بعدد كبير من المسابقات المعمارية لعدد كبير من المشروعات العامة كانت بدايتها تصميم عمارة مراد وهبة بشارع قصر النيل عام 1954م مع زميل عمره المعماري مصطفى شوقي فكانت بداية لمرحلة جديدة من مراحل بنائه الفكري وعمله المهني حيث تفرغ للعمل الخاص الذي وجد نفسه فيه عام 1960م وامتد عمل صلاح زيتون ليفوز بعد ذلك بجائزة تصميم مبنى المركز الثقافي في بني غازي بليبيا مع زميله مصطفى شوقي عام 1960م ثم مبنى الكلية الأمريكية بالمعادي 1966م وطور المستشفى العام بنيقوسيا بقبرص عام 1964م ومعامل تدخير الأمصال في بيروت عام 1965 م بوصفه مستشارا هندسيا بالهيئة الصحية العالمية بجنيف ومن أبرز أعماله التي يرتادها معظم المعماريين في مصر مبنى النقر الجديد لمعهد أبحاث البناء ( الهيئة العامة لبحوث البناء والتخطيط والإسكان حاليا ) وكان ذلك عام 1959 م عندما عمل مستشارا وفي هذه الفترة وضع أسس تصميم المستشفيات واستمر في هذا التخصص من المباني الصحية في فترة عمله مستشارا للهيئة العامة للتأمين الصحي ومستشارا معماريا لوزارة الصحة المصرية عام 1963م. 





جوائزه: (2) 

تقديرا لهذا العلم الغزير كرمت الدولة صلاح زيتون حيث نال عام 1955م وسام الجمهورية من الطبقة الرابعة عما تم إنجازه في مجلس الخدمات ووساما آخر من نفس الطبقة عن الخدمات التي قدمها لوزارة الصحة المصرية في نفس العام.
كما منحته الدولة عام 1963م وسام العلوم والفنون ووسام الإستحقاق من الدرجة الثانية بمناسبة اتمام مباني مطار القاهرة الدولي. 
وأخيرا حصل على نوط الأمتياز من رئاسة جمهورية مصر العربية عام 1986م . كما منحه المؤتمر الثاني للمعماريين المصريين شهادة تقدير في نفس العام ويعتبر صلاح زيتون بذلك من القلائل الذين حصلوا على هذا الكم من التقدير سواء على المستوى الرسمي أو المستوى الشعبي بين زملائه المعماريين المصريين.

نهجه: (3) 

عاش صلاح زيتون في مكتب فرانك لويد رايت فترة من أخصب فترات حياته المعمارية-كما يقول- قريبا من هذا الأستاذ العظيم الذي تعلم منه الكثير الأمر الذي مكنه من تصفية وتنقية أفكاره وتحديد اتجاهه المعماري.
ولذلك يعتبر صلاح زيتون أحد تلامذة فرانك لويد رايت. أخذ عنه الكثير من المقدرة على التعامل مع الفراغ المعماري ، واستخدم المادة على طبيعتها في البناء كأحد عناصر العمارة العضوية التي تميزت بها أعمال فرانك لويد رايت الذي استمر تأثيره الفكري بعد ذلك في أعمال صلاح زيتون خاصة المشروعات السكنية التي صممها في بداية حياته المهنية .
هكذا تفتح فكر صلاح زيتون على أنقى خصائص العمارة الأمريكية وهي المدرسة العضوية التي اشتهر بها فرانك لويد رايت وتركت آثارها في العديد من المعماريين في العالم وقد كانت مادة الطوب الظاهرة من أهم المواد التي استعملها صلاح زيتون بدقة وحساسية في الداخل والخارج في معظم أعماله مؤكدا صراحة التعبير عن العناصر الإنشائية في تكامل فني واضح تميزت به أعماله المعمارية ويعتبر مشروع الصالة المكشوفة للألعاب والمؤتمرات في مدينة نصر على قمة هذه الأعمال.
... وهو في كل تصميماته لم يدع صغيرة ولا كبيرة إلا وتعمق في تصميمها وقد أتاحت له فرصة التعامل مع هذه النوعيات الكثيرة من المشروعات اتساع الرؤية المعمارية في ضوء الواقع الحالي من متطلبات اجتماعية وعوامل بيئية ومؤثرات اقتصادية حاول من خلالها أن يقدم عمارة تتصف بوضوح الفكر و صراحة التعبير والالتزام بالمنطق والاتزان معبرا بذلك عن نفسه و ذاته دون انفعال أو افتعال وهو ما تتميز به صفاته الشخصية وسلوكياته المهنية هذا هو المعماري صلاح زيتون وعمارته صورة منه.

1.	ساحة الألعاب والمؤتمرات باستاد القاهرة : (4)
يعتبر هذا المبنى من المشروعات الهامة التي اضطلع بها المعماري صلاح زيتون وكان الهدف من إقامة هذا المشروع هو إستكمال مجموعة المباني الرياضية حول استاد القاهرة لاستضافة دورة الألعاب الرياضية للدول الأفرو-آسيوية وهو أحد قرارات مؤتمر باندنج عام 1964م الذي دعا إلى إقامة هذه الدورات على أن تكون بدايتها في القاهرة.
واستغرق تصميم وتنفيذ هذا المشروع قرابة عشرين عاما بسبب نشوب الحرب مرتين مع اسرائيل وقد كلف صلاح زيتون بتصميم المشروع في أوائل عام 1965م وبدأ تنفيذ أساساته عام 1967م، ولكنه سرعان ما توقف واستؤنف العمل فيه من جديد في أوئل الثمانينيات ليتم ويفتتح في نوفمبر عام 1984م.
وبذلك يكون هذا المشروع معاصر لثلاثة أحداث سياسية هامة مرت على مصر.
الحدث الأول هو مؤتمر باندونج لدول عدم الإنحياز. والحدث الثاني النكسة القومية التي أصابتنا عام 1967م. أما الحدث الثالث وكان رد الهزيمة والإنتصار لأول مرة على إسرائيل عام 1973م.

يتكون المشروع من مبنى مرتفع يضم المدرجات وهي على دورين يرتفع أحدهما على الأخر ويمتد للمبنى ذراعين شمالا وجنوبا ويضمان غرف تغيير الملابس ويحتضننان فيما بينهما ساحة الألعاب التي تتسع لممارسة كرة اليد وكرة السلة أو الكرة الطائرة أو التنس. بالإضافة إلى رفع الأثقال والمصارعة وألعاب أخرى. وينتهي الذراعان من الناحية الشرقية عند مسرح صمم لإقامة الحفلات الاستعراضية والفنية
والموسيقية وغير ذلك من الأنشطة الثقافية وذلك بحيث يمكن استعمال المدرجات القائمة على مستويين مع إضافة حوالي 2000 مقعد تستوعبهم ساحة الألعاب الرياضية عند إقامة 

العروض الفنية أو الموسيقية أو الثقافية وإذا كانت الطاقة الاستيعابية للمدرجات تبلغ حوالي 6000 مشاهد فإن الطاقة الإستيعابية الكلية ترتفع إلى حوالي 8000 مشاهد.

وقد زود المبنى بغرف لوسائل الإعلام المختلفة من صحافة وإذاعة وتلفزيون وإسقاط سينمائي مسروق
أسفل الدور العلوي للمدرجات، وذلك بخلاف سبع قاعات للتدريب ذوات سمات مختلفة لبعض الرياضات الفردية بالإضافة إلى دورات المياه ووحدات الحمامات والساونا والتدليك....

وإذا كان العمل المعماري لا يبدو في أزها صوره إلا عندما يكتمل التنسيق الخارجي حوله. فقد إهتم صلاح زيتون بدراسة وتصميم الأسوار والحدائق والنافورات والطرق وأماكن السيارات التي لم يتركها عارية جرداء كالعادة المتبعة... بل زودها بالأشجار الظليلة لحمايتها وتوفير أكبر قدر من الخضرة لتحقيق الجمال والترابط والإنسجام بين العناصر الأساسية المعمارية والإنشائية للمبنى والعناصر الخارجية التكميلية المحيطة به ويظهر من التصميم المعماري للمشروع مدى إهتمام صلاح زيتون في إستعمال مواد البناء بمجالاتها الطبيعية تعبيرا عن الوضوح والنقاء الفكري، كما يظهر مدى إهتمامه أيضا بالتعبير الصحيح عن النظام الإنشائي للمبنى دون محاولة لإخفاء العناصر الإنشائية، سواء في تصميم المدرجات أوفي أجنحة تغيير الملابس. العروض الفنية أو الموسيقية أو الثقافية وإذا كانت الطاقة الاستيعابية للمدرجات تبلغ حوالي 6000 مشاهد فإن الطاقة الإستيعابية الكلية ترتفع إلى حوالي 8000 مشاهد.

وقد زود المبنى بغرف لوسائل الإعلام المختلفة من صحافة وإذاعة وتلفزيون وإسقاط سينمائي مسروق
أسفل الدور العلوي للمدرجات، وذلك بخلاف سبع قاعات للتدريب ذوات سمات مختلفة لبعض الرياضات الفردية بالإضافة إلى دورات المياه ووحدات الحمامات والساونا والتدليك....

وإذا كان العمل المعماري لا يبدو في أزها صوره إلا عندما يكتمل التنسيق الخارجي حوله. فقد إهتم صلاح زيتون بدراسة وتصميم الأسوار والحدائق والنافورات والطرق وأماكن السيارات التي لم يتركها عارية جرداء كالعادة المتبعة... بل زودها بالأشجار الظليلة لحمايتها وتوفير أكبر قدر من الخضرة لتحقيق الجمال والترابط والإنسجام بين العناصر الأساسية المعمارية والإنشائية للمبنى والعناصر الخارجية التكميلية المحيطة به ويظهر من التصميم المعماري للمشروع مدى إهتمام صلاح زيتون في إستعمال مواد البناء بمجالاتها الطبيعية تعبيرا عن الوضوح والنقاء الفكري، كما يظهر مدى إهتمامه أيضا بالتعبير الصحيح عن النظام الإنشائي للمبنى دون محاولة لإخفاء العناصر الإنشائية، سواء في تصميم المدرجات أوفي أجنحة تغيير الملابس.


----------



## mohamed aseer (12 مايو 2006)

شكرا رشا ، حقيقى موضوع رائع ، و ياريت فعلا المواضيع عن المعمارين المصريين و العرب تكتر


----------



## m_abosrea (13 مايو 2006)

ومين يقدر ينسي هذا المعماري الفذ رحمه الله عليه 
شكرا لهذا المجهود اخت رشا


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (13 مايو 2006)

حبذا لو تتحفونا ببعض الصور
مع الشكر...


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (13 مايو 2006)

http://arch.arab-eng.org/uploadfile/uploading2/Salah_Zeitoun.jpg​


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (14 مايو 2006)

حاولت العثور على اعمال المعماري صلاح زيتون فلم أجد الا القليل ،،، في موقع الاغاخان للعمارة Archner.org وجدت مشروع قام بتصميمه المعماري صلاح زيتون للبنك المركز اليمني في صنعاء ، وتم الانتهاء من تنفيذ هذا المبنى عام 1980 وهو الآن قيد الاستخدام ،، يظهر ان المعماري صلاح قد تقدم بهذا المبنى لجائزة الاغاخان للعمارة ، لكنه لا يوجد تفصيلات كثيرة عنه مما يوحي بأنه لم يفز في المسابقة سأضع صورة واحدة ورابط الموضوع في الموقع الرئيسي ،، وكلي أمل من الزملاء الكرام ان يضعوا هنا كل ما يعرفونه عن المعماري صلاح زيتون حتى نكون هنا قاعدة معلومات عنه يرجع اليها من يريد الاستفادة والاستزادة. لدي بعض المعلومات عن المعماري وأعماله ، لكنها تحتاج الى ترتيب وسأضعها هنا حالما انتهي من ترتيبها.
للزميلة رشا وللزملاء الكرام اللذين عقبوا على موضوعها كل الشكر والتقدير ...






http://archnet.org/library/sites/one-site.tcl?site_id=867​


----------



## mohamed aseer (14 مايو 2006)

مشكور اخى على تعاونك ، و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (15 مايو 2006)

من أعمال المعماري صلاح زيتون




​ 
فندق أطلس قرب ميدان الاوبرا (1963)



 
معهد بحوث البناء بالدقي (1960)



 
مبنى الادارة لمصنع المراجل البخارية في منيل شيحه بالجيزة



 
مجموعة فيلات معلقة بالمعادي



 
المجزر الآلي للدواجن بالمطرية، أول مجزر أُنشئ بمصر (1970)​ 
مرجع جميع المعلومات والصور هو كتاب المعماري صلاح زيتون (عمارة القرن العشرين: دراسة تحليلة)​


----------



## mohamed aseer (15 مايو 2006)

مشكور اخى فيصل


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (17 مايو 2006)

الصور التالية تعبر عن مشروع الصالة المكشوفة للألعاب بإستاد القاهرة ، وأعتقد انه المشروع الذي ذكرته الزميلة رشا بمسمى مختلف قليلا ،، هذا المشروع اتغرق تنفيذه 14 سنة ، حيث بدأ العمل فيه في عام 1970 وتم غفتتاحه في عام 1984 ،، وأعتقد ان هذه المعلومة اكثر دقه لأنها مأخوذة من كلام المعماري صلاح زيتون في كتابة (عمارة القرن العشرين: دراسة تحليلية)، كما أن الصور نفسها مرجعها هذا الكتاب ، ويعزو المعماري هذا التأخر الى "أن الدولة عندما أعدت اول خطة خمسية للتنمية الشاملة كان من بين اهدافها قيام ثورة صناعية في مصر على اوسع نطاق وفي اسرع وقت ، ولكن إتضح للمسئولين عجز الاجهزة الحكومية في المساهمة الجدية في تصميم وتشييد المشروعات التي تضمنتها الخطة ولذا اضطرت الى اللجوء للقاطاع الخاص للمعاونة وأعدت لذلك عقدا ملزما ومجحفا للأتعاب التي يسمح بها للمكاتب الخاصة ساوت فيه بين اتعاب تصميم المساكن الشعبية والفنادق والمستشفيات والمصانع وحتى اتعاب تصميم سور حول قطعة أرض فضاء ... كما قامت بإسناد تنفيذ الاعمال الى شركات المقاولات بأوامر تكليف دون عمل مناقصات وكانت النتيجة ان انحدر مستوى التنفيذ زكان المعيار الكم وليس الكيف وكثيرا ما اتسغرق التنفيذ مددا طويلة وارتفعت بذلك التكاليف وفقد المهندسون المعماريون حماسهم مما دفع ععداً منهم الى الهجرة خارج البلاد" . ثم يضرب بعد ذلك بثلاثة امثلة للتدليل على سوء هذه السياسة ، وهي مشروع الصالة المكشوفة باستاد القاهرة ، ومستشفى هيئة التأمين الصحي سعة 550 سرير والذي بدأ العمل فيه عام 1976 وافتتح عام 1992 ، وكذلك مشروع جهاز الكتب الجامعية والمدرسية بالهرم.​ 





أحد المداخل المؤدية الى المدرجات السفلية للصالة المكشوفة​ 





النموذج المجسم للصالة المكشوفة​ 





المساقي ونافورات المياه ضمن التنسيق الخارجي حول الصالة المكشوفة​ 





صممت الصالة المكشوفة لتأدية عدة أغراض بخلاف الرياضة منها العروض المسرحية​ 





غرف الصحافة والاذاعة والتلفزيون والاسقاط السينمائي بين المدرجات العلوبة والسفلية والتي تتسع كل منها لحوالي 4000 متفرج​ 





المعماري باكمينستر فوللر وابنته عام 1966 يستعمان لشرح المهندس صلاح زيتون لمشروع الصالة المكشوفة باستاد القاهرة​


----------



## محمودعبدالرؤف (18 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع 
أتمنى لك مزيد التوفيق


----------



## ahmed_d (18 مايو 2006)

:13: مشكورين يا أخوان , وياريت لو يكون فيه مساقط أفقيه للمشاريع حتى تكتمل المعلومه


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (22 مايو 2006)

يذكر المعماري صلاح زيتون انه واجه صعوبة في تنفيذ أفكاره المتطورة مع العملاء ،، لذلك اشترى قطعة ارض بالمعادي في شارع 20 وأقام عليها مجموعتين من الفيلات ،، والصور التالية للفيلات 20 و 22 اللتين نفذهما عام 1954 ، وسوف نرفق فيما بعد صور للفيلات 24 و 28 واللتين نفذهما عام 1958 ، وكان هو الزبون والمعماري في نفس الوقت ،، والصور تعبر عن النتيجة:






المساقط الافقية للفيلتين 20 ، 22​ 





السلم يشغل اقل قدر من الفراغ الداخلي​ 





استخدام العديد من قطع الاثاث الثابتة​ 





الفيلا 20 ونافذة غرفة المعيشة بارتفاع دورين​ 





العلاقة المباشرة بين المطبخ وغرفة الطعام​ 
المرجع : كتبا المعماري صلاح زيتون (عمارة القرن العشرين: دراسة تحليلية).​


----------



## Arch_M (22 مايو 2006)

تشكرون على المعلومات القيمة جدا


----------



## شريف قاسم (24 مايو 2006)

اشكركم على هذة المعلومات القيمة عن المعمارى صلاح زيتون
معمارى-شريف قاسم


----------



## محمودعبدالرؤف (24 مايو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## دونى (3 يوليو 2006)

هذة بعض مؤلفات المعمارى صلاح زيتون 
- البحث عن اصول العمارة فى الاسلام ( سيرة ذاتية )
- دلائل اعمال التخطيط ( 12 مجلد ) 
- عمارة القرن العشرين 
لم استطيع الحصول اكثر مما سبق عرضه فى ولكن ارجو ان تفيد


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (3 يوليو 2006)

حصلت على نسخة مصورة من مقالة معمارية لأحد الكتّاب المصريين، صدرت منذ عدة سنوات- وهي للأسف لا تحمل اسم المصدر ولا اسم كاتب المقالة- والتي تتعرض للسجال الذي بدأه المعماري المصري صلاح زيتون، على أعمدة جريدة الأهرام الاقتصادي بتاريخ ( 27/1/1986 ف.) تحت عنوان: " عمارة الفقراء أم عمارة الأغنياء" مع صاحب نظرية عمارة الفقراء، المعماري حسن فتحي 

حيث أشار م. صلاح زيتون في مقالته الأولى إلى الدعوات التي بدأت تظهر في مصر للعودة إلى التراث في تصميم وإنشاء المباني، والتي تزعمها المعماري حسن فتحي الذي طالب في كل كتاباته ومحاضراته بإتباع رؤيته وأفكاره في إقامة عمارة الفقراء لتفريج أزمة الإسكان في الريف والمجتمعات الجاري إنشاؤها ويؤيده في ذلك تلاميذه ومريدوه ويسانده رئيس تحرير مجلة عالم البناء المصرية. 
ويرى م. صلاح زيتون أن نقف عند هذه الدعوات لنتبصر طريقنا ونتحقق من سلامة خطواتنا، حيث ينوه إلى أن مصر ليست البلد الوحيد الذي له تراث معماري يفخر به، إذ تشاركها في ذلك العديد من دول العالم بما فيها أوربا، حيث ظهر من يدعو إلى إحياء تراثه المعماري القديم ليكون عنوانا على أصالته، ولكن سرعان ما خفتت هذه الدعوات وماتت لأنها كانت تسير ضد تيار التطور الحضاري الذي حول العالم إلى قرية صغيرة، ويستطرد م. صلاح زيتون بقوله: ليست مصر بدعا بين هذه الأمم فما يجري على غيرها لابد وأن يجري عليها أيضا شئنا أم أبينا وإلا أصابنا الركود والتخلف.

هذه مقدمة للموضوع، وسأوافيكم في مرات قادمة بمجريات السجال الذي دار بين بينهما.


----------



## zoubir (29 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (29 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا لهذا الكم من المعلومات عن المعماري الراحل صلاح زيتون- رحمة الله عليه-


----------



## mostafa_eng_83 (7 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير 
لو يكون في مساقط أفقية يبقى أفضل
من وجهة نظري الإبداع للمعماري المصري حيكون واضح أكثر على المسقط الأفقي وليس الوجهات 
أنا مقتنع إن الكتل المستخدمة للمبدع المصري رائعة 
بس كنت أفضل لو يكون في مساقط أفقية لأننا مهندسين مش عاميين علشان نقيم المشروع من الوجهات
دي مجرد وجهة نظر وأرجو النقض على وجهة نظري ربما أكون على خطأ
ومع ذلك أشكر الزميلة وبشدة على المجهود الرائع في ذلك الموضوع


----------



## عدنان النجار (7 أبريل 2007)

لا أحد ينكر ما للمهندس صلاح زيتون من فضل أقترح عمل قسم خاص برموز العمارة المصرية والعربية والعالمية فهناك العديد من المعماريين المصريين 
يجب أن نفرد لهم صفحات لمعرفة أعمالهم


----------



## الماهل (1 مايو 2007)

الفائدة التي نستشفها من المعماري صلاح زيتون المثابرة والعمل المتفاني في جميع اعماله التي تقدمتم بها فاثرى بها فن العمارة بمصر والعالم فلكم الشكر لاتاحتكم هذه الفرصة للتعرف علي الفنانين المبدعين في هذا المجال


----------



## المهندس خيرى (13 مايو 2007)

مجهودات ممتازة والشكر لصاحب الفكرة والمساهمين لابراز اساتدة العمارة العرب ومزيد من العطاء.


----------



## خضر أسعد (13 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مجهود متميز ...


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (13 مايو 2007)

الشكر اليكم جميعا موصول

على هذه الاطلالة المعمارية 
على اعمال المعماري القدير صلاح زيتون

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## مهندس ياسوو (17 أكتوبر 2007)

:12: الف الف شكر علي هذه المعلومات ويسلم كل الي شارك ولو بكلمه


----------



## sasy0o0o (17 أكتوبر 2007)

معولمات قيمة جدا وافادة كبيرة جدا خصوصا انى انا عن نفسى كنت اول مرة اسمع عن المعمارى صلا زيتون
الف شكر على المعلومات
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## scarface6us (18 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله في جهودكم وهو من المعماريين الواجب إلقاء النظر على مشاريعه وأعماله ولكنها فعلا نادرة


----------



## محمدعلاءالدين (29 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورين على المعلومات عن المعمارين العرب المميزين


----------



## تامر 2007 (29 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة عن أحد رجالنا البارعين في مجال العمارة وأسأل الله أن يخرج منا من يجدد في هذا المجال ليبهر العالم كله كما أبهر أسلافنا 

أخوكم تامر


----------



## مهم (5 فبراير 2008)

معلومات ومشاريع ممتازة عن المعمارى صلاح زيتون وانشالله باابحث 
واظيف مواضيع لة باذن الله


----------



## م.مصطفى عوض (1 مارس 2008)

معلومات رائعة 


جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## منصور سعيد (5 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم... 

بصراحه... أول مرة أسمع عن هذا المعماري القدير... رغم اني في مصر ولا قد سمعت عنه...

الأخت رشا... أشكرك على الافادة الجميلة... والأضافه المفيده لي... يعطيك الف عافيه... 

دمتمي بكل ود 

منصور سعيد...​


----------



## الياس مبشر (24 أكتوبر 2008)

معلومات جميلة جدا لكن الصور لم تظهر لى ولا اعرف السبب


----------



## عاشقة الاحساس (24 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورين كلكم على المعلومات


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (24 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراً الياس ، وشكراً لكل الزملاء اللذين شاركوا في هذا الموضوع ،،
صحيح الصور لم تظهر لأنه تم تغيير المجلد ، وسوف اعمل على إعادتها في اسرع وقت ممكن لأنها بالفعل صور جميلة ومعبره.
لكم جميعا كل التحايا والتقدير.


----------



## معماري من طين (25 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
الكتاب موجود على هذه الوصلة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t106483.html


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (25 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ،،
تم إعادة وضع الصور قدر الامكان ، وبذلك فإن الموضوع الآن يظهر مكتملاً ، لكننا بحاجة الى المزيد من المعلومات عن المعماري صلاح زيتون من كل من يملك معلومة عنه ، في الوقت الذي ننتظر فيه الزميل الغالي جمال ليعطينا ما وعدنا به من معلومات عن المقال الذي وجده والسجال الذي إطلع عليه.
للجميع التحية والتقدير.


----------



## Eng_Haytham2022 (2 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Dr. Naima (11 مايو 2009)

ممتاز شكرا جزيلا
ممتاز شكرا جزيلا


----------



## assiakheir (14 مايو 2009)

*كتاب المهندس المعمارى صلاح زيتون*

شكرا على المجهود الرائع جزاكم الله كل خير , ولكنى لا استطيع إنزال الكتاب لأن الوصلة expired
وشكراً


----------



## Amel Mohamed (20 مايو 2009)

اول مره اسمع عن المعماري صلاح زيتون شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (27 يونيو 2009)

أخي الكريم/ د. فيصل الشريف... اطلعت من جديد اليوم وبعد انقطاع طويل على هذا الموضوع، وأثناء قراءتي لمشاركتي، تذكرت تلك المقالة التي وعدتكم بها، وقررت في نفسي أن أعاود البحث عنها لنشرها هنا واستكمال باقي الموضوع.

وكم شعرت بالخجل منكم أخي الكريم، حين وجدت أنك طلبت مني أن استكمل عرض هذا السجال، ولم تلق مني أي رد على طلبك هذا... وذلك لأنني لم اتذكر ورود رسائل على بريدي الالكتروني بخصوص ما يستجد من مشاركات على هذا الموضوع، لهذا غاب عني ذاكرتي مواصلة الموضوع.

ولكني بإذن الله تعالى سأسعى بكل جهدي، كي استكمل نشر هذا السجال، وذلك في أقرب فرصة ممكنة.​


----------



## mohamed2009 (27 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه 
حري بنا ان نذكر دائما اعلامنا العرب في شتى المجالات ورحم الله شيخ المعماريين العرب على كل ما قدمه لنا من علم وخبره وجعله الله في ميزان حسناته
اخوكم المهندس محمد ابوابراهيم


----------



## mesh mesh (13 يناير 2010)

شكرا جدااااااااااااا


----------



## يحيى بن علي الشيخ (20 مارس 2010)

شكرا أخي على الموضوع .... و إن شاء الله يتحقق مرادك


----------



## ابوعامر81 (20 مارس 2010)

تسلم ايدك علي هذا الموضوع 
موضوع جيد جدا ومفيد


----------



## 1948 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

مبنى البنك المركزي اليمني مبنى رائع بتصميم مميز 
وهذا المبنى تفاصيل واجهاته ماخوذة من الطراز المعماري اليمني الاصيل
وقد اختار المعماري صلاح زيتون بعض منها ووظفها بطريقة رائعة 
ونرى من خلال التصميم المامه الكبير بطرز العمارة اليمنية والعربية 
حيث ان الثقافة المعمارية والاطلاع الواسع من اهم مميزات المعماري العملاق صلاح زيتون


----------



## راند7 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا للمعلومات المطروحة للمعماري المتميزصلاح زيتون يرحمه الله ويارب تكون في ميزان حسناته
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## fuadalnasseri (29 أكتوبر 2012)

كل عام وانتم بخير اخواني اين المشاركة نريد تصميم صلاح زيتون للبنك المركزي اليمن


----------

